# Cheese Versus Cat - My Silly Senior Boy!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is rather silly but I hope you all find it funny. I was eating some pieces of cheese today (I absolutely love cheese!), and as usual Barnaby was sat next to me giving me those golden melt your heart eyes, suddenly the neighbours cat appears at the patio door. Barnaby springs up looks at the cat, then the cheese, the cat again, he then bounces his way like a cartoon dog towards the cat and stops dead in his tracks, about turns, yes you guessed it decides to stick with the cheese!. This really made me laugh, the cat well, he just walked off with an expression that said Cat 1 Barnaby 0. What would your dog have gone for?. It's silly I know but just wanted to share it with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's funny, cheese is always a winner in my house. 

Too bad you didn't get that on video, it would have been fun to watch.


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL Sounds very cute! 

Hmmm, my girl would have been torn too, but I agree, cheese would've won. Not much beats cheese!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Cheese would have won. Though it it was my cat, then I'd have three creatures gunning for my cheese. At least Bear is polite. The cats will sneak up behind me and swat the cheese right out of my hand!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Smart dog!!! Never mess with a cat. Especially when you can have cheese instead!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hee hee! I can just see it. "Ohmygod ohmygod! What do I do? Cheese? Cat? Cheese? Cat? Aaaaaaaahh!!"

I always used to imagine Tee would have had an equally tough time trying to choose between a tennis ball and a cookie. I maintain she would have chosen the tenny. I can't believe I never tried it! 

Thanks for the smiile.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's kind of a cheesy story (pun pun)


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha....my Buddy would have done the exact same thing are Barnaby


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have only just spotted this thread about Barnaby's dilemma haha, bless him! I can just picture him looking at one and then the other not knowing which to go for! Sammy would definitely have done the same as Barnaby. He'd have been VERY tempted by the cat, but he loves his little treats too much I think.


----------

